# What will the fitness industry look like moving forward?



## noiseboy (Apr 18, 2020)

I pose this question with the idea that masks and social distancing are here to stay.  In Texas, no more than ten can gather at a time.  This seems to spell doom for fitness centers. and gyms.  


Will workout schedules be by appointment only?  A business model that is not sustainable and is unsafe for serious lifters.  Unless of course your spotter is a family member living in the same home with you.  All ridiculous IMO.  In Texas, Gov. Abbott announces yesterday no real plan to reopen.  Just more nonsense about a committee and another announcement 27 April.  I foresee lots of used equipment flooding the market in the next 90-120 days.  Get your pennies ready.;-)

Your thoughts?


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2020)

It'll go back to normal, but most people will just do a better job of cleaning the equipment when they're done.

I could've done better. I know I will in the future.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 18, 2020)

I don't think these rules will be in place long-term.  I think waiver and consent forms will change due to liability especially today where people are sue happy.

I wonder if in the short term smaller facilities will do better since they can put a limit on their members and not have the massive overhead like he big chains.  They will not be able ot have nearly as many members inside so how will they cover their costs?


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2020)

The big chains don't want you there anyway. That's their plan, memberships so cheap that you won't cancel, even if you don't go :32 (18):


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> The big chains don't want you there anyway. That's their plan, memberships so cheap that you won't cancel, even if you don't go :32 (18):



I don't mind.. There was one near me that had 8 platforms, 8 quarter cages, and rogue DL and ohio power bars.  It wasn't bad for 10 bucks a month.  I'd still go heavy at my spot.


----------



## CJ (Apr 18, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> I don't mind.. There was one near me that had 8 platforms, 8 quarter cages, and rogue DL and ohio power bars.  It wasn't bad for 10 bucks a month.  I'd still go heavy at my spot.



Lucky bastard. Mine took away DBs over 80's because nitwits kept dropping and bouncing them.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Lucky bastard. Mine took away DBs over 80's because nitwits kept dropping and bouncing them.



DB there went to 120's.  At my heavy spot, DB's do to 160.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Apr 18, 2020)

I like your new profile pic, CJ!!!


----------



## noiseboy (Apr 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> The big chains don't want you there anyway. That's their plan, memberships so cheap that you won't cancel, even if you don't go :32 (18):


Elite, You are correct.  To the big box, the perfect member signs a long term contract, shows up for two weeks and doesn't come back but continues to pay membership.


----------



## noiseboy (Apr 18, 2020)

[QUO


BrotherIron said:


> I don't think these rules will be in place long-term. I think waiver and consent forms will change due to liability especially today where people are sue happy.





BrotherIron said:


> I wonder if in the short term smaller facilities will do better since they can put a limit on their members and not have the massive overhead like he big chains. They will not be able ot have nearly as many members inside so how will they cover their costs?



BrotherIron, that's what I am concerned about.  I'd love to see the single owner, mom and pop gyms survive.  The perfect client for big box is someone who signs a long term contract, shows up for two weeks and is never seen again.  But still pays their monthly fees.  Large group classes?  Swimming pools or hot tubs are large investments for some that will more than likely contribute to closed doors. Use of locker rooms and or shower facilities?  Tough to social distance.  I just don't these rules going away anytime soon.

Having been a gym owner, I couldn’t have sustained a shutdown for more than a few months. (Wishing I still had some of that equipment now)
IMO limiting the number of people attending at any given time would force gyms to charge way more than would be reasonably expected. Personally, I don’t see much of a way forward for commercial gym owners unless they have real deep pockets. Even then why continue? It’s not a big money maker anyway. At least for those that care about their clientele. You can’t operate at a loss for long. Or can you?

I for one, am looking forward to outfitting a good home gym.  But will really miss the camaraderie and friendships made at the gym.


----------



## bigjim5 (Apr 19, 2020)

noiseboy said:


> [QUO
> 
> BrotherIron, that's what I am concerned about.  I'd love to see the single owner, mom and pop gyms survive.  The perfect client for big box is someone who signs a long term contract, shows up for two weeks and is never seen again.  But still pays their monthly fees.  Large group classes?  Swimming pools or hot tubs are large investments for some that will more than likely contribute to closed doors. Use of locker rooms and or shower facilities?  Tough to social distance.  I just don't these rules going away anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Correct about increasing rates. I own a small boutique club in an affluent area in NY(Long Island). We do a ton of personal training which has always been where the money is. I will be increasing rates, I have no choice. Many of my clients will appreciate that we will limit the numbers but may not like the $ increase, although most of them will not feel it one bit.
I've been considering making my club private and limiting membership sales if my current clients will pony up a considerable increase in the next year. 
Thankfully I have the luxury of doing this however, many larger clubs that depend on membership sales and big membership #'s to survive will struggle to make money, let alone stay open. Depends on your overhead. My area has some of the most expensive real estate in the country and commercial rents are insane. That is the main issue I will have going forward. 
One good thing is this situation will absolutely weed out the over flowing # of clubs and studios that pop of all over my area because every fitness enthusiast turned fitness professional thinks they have what it takes to be successful because of the affluence of the area. 
Its going to be a very interesting year. I'm still trying to figure out how my staff is going to navigate the day to day restrictions that will likely be imposed in the first few months if not forever.  Things like potentially having to schedule members to come and use the gym during peak hours, the social distancing limitations, masks and gloves being a considerable extra cost (as my club is considered high end)as my members and clients will likely expect me to supply them with personal protective equipment.  Especially if they will be paying considerably more membership rates. 
I'd like to hear from any other club owners if there are any out there on what their plan is. Many rural areas of the U.S. probably won't even feel this but being in NY its going to be a whole new way of life going forward. 
Good luck to everyone and be safe.


----------



## Blacktail (Apr 19, 2020)

I’m hoping to get some cheap gym stuff when it’s all over!


----------



## noiseboy (Apr 19, 2020)

bigjim5 said:


> Correct about increasing rates. I own a small boutique club in an affluent area in NY(Long Island). We do a ton of personal training which has always been where the money is. I will be increasing rates, I have no choice. Many of my clients will appreciate that we will limit the numbers but may not like the $ increase, although most of them will not feel it one bit.
> I've been considering making my club private and limiting membership sales if my current clients will pony up a considerable increase in the next year.
> Thankfully I have the luxury of doing this however, many larger clubs that depend on membership sales and big membership #'s to survive will struggle to make money, let alone stay open. Depends on your overhead. My area has some of the most expensive real estate in the country and commercial rents are insane. That is the main issue I will have going forward.
> One good thing is this situation will absolutely weed out the over flowing # of clubs and studios that pop of all over my area because every fitness enthusiast turned fitness professional thinks they have what it takes to be successful because of the affluence of the area.
> ...



Bigjim5, thanks for your insight. I really appreciate your thoughts. We certainly wish you the best as we move forward. 

Our local family run gym has received several large donations. But they’re still not out of the woods. 

I have many local friends who are certified trainers. They’re all trying to figure out how to deal with new restrictions. As a large retirement community, rehabilitation is the focus for most local trainers and nutritionists. The industry is definitely changed for the foreseeable future. 

Any other thoughts out there?


----------



## CJ (Apr 19, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> I’m hoping to get some cheap gym stuff when it’s all over!



I will be looking like a hawk for more stuff!!!


----------



## The Tater (May 13, 2020)

I have a friend and fellow board member who just lost his job. He’s going to do training full time. It sounds like there will be a lot trainers looking for clientele in the near future so competition will be tough on him. They have reopened gyms here in Georgia but costs will go up which means membership rates will increase. They have to. I’ll support it either way but I like my mom and pop gym


----------



## DEADlifter (May 14, 2020)

The Tater said:


> I have a friend and fellow board member who just lost his job. He’s going to do training full time. It sounds like there will be a lot trainers looking for clientele in the near future so competition will be tough on him. They have reopened gyms here in Georgia but costs will go up which means membership rates will increase. They have to. I’ll support it either way but I like my mom and pop gym




Dude, I left the one we used to go to for another privately owned club.  The locally owned one is like a fukkin hangout.  I am looking into moving closer to work and there is a hardcore gym there close to Fort Benning.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 14, 2020)

noiseboy said:


> [QUO
> 
> BrotherIron, that's what I am concerned about.  I'd love to see the single owner, mom and pop gyms survive.  The perfect client for big box is someone who signs a long term contract, shows up for two weeks and is never seen again.  But still pays their monthly fees.  Large group classes?  Swimming pools or hot tubs are large investments for some that will more than likely contribute to closed doors. Use of locker rooms and or shower facilities?  Tough to social distance.  I just don't these rules going away anytime soon.
> 
> ...



They're not limiting members entering gyms here in Ga.  It's like business as usual with the exception of having temp taken when you first come in at my one gym.  At the other, it's like the shutdown never even happened.


----------



## noiseboy (May 14, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> They're not limiting members entering gyms here in Ga.  It's like business as usual with the exception of having temp taken when you first come in at my one gym.  At the other, it's like the shutdown never even happened.



Glad to see at least one state opening with some sense. Texas gyms can open next week. But w a limit on the number of clients at one time. Social distancing and all, it’ll be interesting to see. Lots of personal trainers putting the geriatric crowd through some w-outs here. I’m betting they get priority. Meanwhile, we’re putting together a well equipped garage gym. It’ll take until mid-summer to get it all equipped. But it’ll be worth it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 14, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> The big chains don't want you there anyway. That's their plan, memberships so cheap that you won't cancel, even if you don't go :32 (18):



yeah they prey on people that have the urge to get fit and goes away in a week or so and they are stuck in a 1-3 year contract and can’t cancel. Been guilty of this a few times in my life.

since I’ve been going constantly last few years now I see New Years is their money grab season gym gets packed first week or 2 after the new year then you never see those people again.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 14, 2020)

noiseboy said:


> [QUO
> 
> BrotherIron, that's what I am concerned about.  I'd love to see the single owner, mom and pop gyms survive.  The perfect client for big box is someone who signs a long term contract, shows up for two weeks and is never seen again.  But still pays their monthly fees.  Large group classes?  Swimming pools or hot tubs are large investments for some that will more than likely contribute to closed doors. Use of locker rooms and or shower facilities?  Tough to social distance.  I just don't these rules going away anytime soon.
> 
> ...



A lot of people been succeeding in that big box model by having several locations out here anytime fitness is getting big everywhere I traveled for work or vacation they had one pretty much. One gym I don’t think would sustain you to live a good life.

what I’ve been thinking about is if I ever come across a larger sum of money is getting a building and making a social club from what I understand you don’t have to pay taxes on the land or income there is a non profit loophole so if you get like a few people to invest you can open up a bad ass gym.

you can have members and have them pay dues or membership costs and as long as you don’t profit you can be tax exempt but if you make money you can hire your wife family member what ever and pay them payroll and take the money out that way. 

with like $100k you can have a down payment on a building and buy all the equipment used and open up a chill spot and gym.

You would probably need about 100 members at $100 a month to be in the green that’s the only difficult part that’s too high of a price and too many people I believe.


----------



## sfw509 (May 14, 2020)

My area of Indiana is set to open next week. I thought I heard my gym is looking to open the following week. It's a small gym. Locally owned, about 200-ish members. There is talk they are going to clean regularly and social distance. But you only control yourself when it comes to the distancing and cleaning. I am not sure if I will go back right away. I have some family and clients I work with who are high risk. That said the gym should be fine. It's owned by a guy who owns a very lucrative home improvement business. Not so sure about all the flavor of the week placed that have opened in the last year.

I have been working out with what I have at home and will definitely be adding to my home equipment once stuff is actually back in stock.


----------



## Jin (May 14, 2020)

Gyms, churches, sporting events and concerts are the highest risk environments.  

Yelling, singing, hard breathing: all increase airborn droplets. That’s not even factoring in that there can be infectious aerosols

Yes, you can wipe down equipment after every use and that can help. But the amount of particulates expelled is much higher in gyms etc. 

One poster said that GA was reopening gyms with no distancing or safety measures. This is unwise. 

If gym goers would wear masks the risk would be almost negated completely. 

As for the future: my guess is that safety measures will be mandated at some point. 

Some or all of these:
Limited capacity 
Timeslots 
masks
equipment reduction/rearrangement 

the best measure is simply for everyone to wear a mask whenever out in public.


----------

